# Any Pilots Out There??



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just browsing around and looking at different topics and didn't see any current activity here so it got me thinking about hobbies/interests.

Are there any Outbackers who are licensed pilots or who have ever thought about learning to fly.

I am an ATP licensed pilot with over 6500 hrs flying and along with flying, camping with the family in our Outback are my little joys in life.

If ya ever have any questions about flying or what an Outback looks like from 40,000' just ask!!!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

You can see an Outback from 40,000 feet up?


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Todd&Regan only because I know where my house is and I can see it parked in my driveway. Stand on the roof of your house and throw a grain of rice on the ground. That's what it'll look like.


















Grand Canyon








Sunset over the Rockies


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

CaptFX4 said:


> Just browsing around and looking at different topics and didn't see any current activity here so it got me thinking about hobbies/interests.
> 
> Are there any Outbackers who are licensed pilots or who have ever thought about learning to fly.
> 
> ...


Not yet, but I'm working on it!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Not a pilot but when I retired from the FAA I was Technical Support of Navigation/Landing/Communications for the Pacific Northwest Systems Management Office. A fancy name for the guy they called if the ILS, VOR, TACAN, MLS, RCL, or any transmitter/receiver site couldn't get repaired by the field technician. I loved my job right up until it became more political than technical.

Leigh


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Not a pilot but when I retired from the FAA I was Technical Support of Navigation/Landing/Communications for the Pacific Northwest Systems Management Office. A fancy name for the guy they called if the ILS, VOR, TACAN, MLS, RCL, or any transmitter/receiver site couldn't get repaired by the field technician. I loved my job right up until it became more political than technical.
> 
> Leigh


Thanks for all your work. I flew many ILS approaches in that region.

I myself have crossed the line and work as an inspector for the FAA now.


----------

